# NZQA assessmen



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all,

I am an IT professional with experience over 6yrs and looking for immigration to NZ..
as i have been informed i should submit my work experience and university degree for assessment to NZQA before submitting my EOI

as far as i know it will take 2-3 weeks only 

*do u have any idea how much this will cost me ?*

i have an idea in mind ,not to contact NZQA before getting my invitation and submit my EOI without NZQA Report ,later on after i get the invitation i can contact NZQA to conduct the assessment ????

*
Do u have any idea how long can i wait before response to my invitation ?*


Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

If you receive ITA, you will have around 3 calendar months to produce the documentary evidence that backs up the points claimed in your EOI. This submission makes up your formal application.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> If you receive ITA, you will have around 3 calendar months to produce the documentary evidence that backs up the points claimed in your EOI. This submission makes up your formal application.


Thank u ,however as i have been informed i must have an initial assessment before submitting my EOI?

this will cost me around $138 ,once i get an ITA then i can request the final assessment which will cost me around $700 ..

what is the difference between the intial and final assessment? why i have to get an intial assessment ..

thank you for your usual support


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

Post deleted. Identical post submitted on multiple threads!


----------

